# Sergeant Lance McLean



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Lance McLean*

Hood County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch: Friday, June 28, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 38
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 6/28/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sergeant Lance McLean succumbed to a gunshot sustained the previous day while responding to a disturbance call in the Oak Trail Shores community near Lake Granbury.

A subject who was awaiting trial for sexually assaulting a juvenile female had shown up at the girl's home. The subject was known to officers because of a previous criminal trespass warning at the location.

Sergeant McLean was the first officer to arrive at the location. The man opened fire on him, striking him in the head. The man then fled in a van and proceeded to the Granbury City Hall. As other deputies and officers attempted to stop him he walked towards them and opened fired with a semi-automatic rifle, wounding one Granbury officers being shot and killed.

Sergeant McLean was flown to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries the following morning.

Sergeant McLean is survived by his wife and two special-needs children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Roger Deeds
Hood County Sheriff's Office
400 Deputy Larry Miller Drive
Granbury, TX 76048

Phone: (817) 579-3316

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21796-sergeant-lance-mclean#ixzz2XdknKpTu


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant McLean


----------

